# Game 7: Pacers @ Heat (1/4 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 4, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough game. Pacers are young and deep. They played us great last season.

Need Wade to bounce back in this one after that rough game he had against the Hawks.

10000% chance we see zone.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We don't play much zone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope not, but its a copycat league.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Keep our pace UP.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You will play zone. I hate zone, even when my team isn't involved. Its just, weak. Crap, gimmick basketball. Should only be in the WNBA and College, if anything.

Paul George is another player I'd wished we drafted who will likely give us fits. Not that it really matters, but he also grew another inch in the summer, now standing at 6-10...Durant-esque considering he has SG quickness and even guards PGs (Rose in the Playoffs.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're gonna probably need early minutes from Pitt in this one. UD/Bosh frontcourt might be too small for this one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Pacers match us up perfectly. Lots of size, multiple long wingers with athletic ability defensively, a PG with a pulse, etc.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I love the Pacers. No superstar but a very well constructed team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds like no Wade tonight. Didnt take part in morning shootaround.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Should be a good game. George is good at drawing fouls, if we can get Lebron into trouble I see us taking it to the rest of your squad with Wade being out.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Should be a good game. George is good at drawing fouls, if we can get Lebron into trouble I see us taking it to the rest of your squad with Wade being out.



Thats a big if. I won't be the least bit surprised if Lebron has a huge game tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BigWill33176 said:


> Thats a big if. I won't be the least bit surprised if Lebron has a huge game tonight.


The Pacers are one of the better defensive teams in the league. I think you're going to be surprised.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

R-Star said:


> The Pacers are one of the better defensive teams in the league. I think you're going to be surprised.


I know the Pacers are great on D, and I know that they have looked great this year. But Lebron is still Lebron. He is coming off a personal bad game and the team's first loss. Wade is out so he is basically playing with a better version of his old Cavs team. I guess what I'm getting at is Brace yourself, Lebron is coming.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> The Pacers are one of the better defensive teams in the league. I think you're going to be surprised.


I think they're going to get smashed personally.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I think they're going to get smashed personally.


I'm not too concerned about your personal opinion.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers always play us tough.

Tonights Jeff Teague and Tracy McGrady will be played by Darren Collison and Tyler Hansborough. Book it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman @IraHeatBeat
> Erik Spoelstra says Dwyane Wade is in training room and remains a game-time decision.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im assuming JJ will start if DWade can't go.

Maybe a Terel Harris sighting too?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Ira, Wade isnt on the inactive list tonight. Only Mike and Eddy are again. Doesnt mean he'll play or not though.

Edit:



> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> #HEATgame: @DwyaneWade will not play tonight, he is listed as day-to-day. James Jones will start in his spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Times like these I miss Mike Miller. Would be perfect for Mike to come in and take that spot from Wade if he is out. Sigh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Mike is what we need here. Wish Dwyane couldve held without getting hurt until he got back. That's the nature of the game.

Since R-Star and BigWill are playing the "what we're gonna do to you" game, I'll join in and declare Terrel Harris is gonna go all-Anthony Morrow while Cole drops 24 dimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously, though. I'd almost rather see what Harris can do in the starting line up. This already looks like a loss, and Harris' ballhandling/shot-creating ability far exceeds Jones', and so far he's hit the small sample size of threes he's shot in the scrimmage/preseason and the extremely limited regular season action he's seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to see Harris play as well. He's much more mobile than JJ and can do more than just shoot 3's. Though I understand wanting to start a little more size against their frontline.

I'm wondering if we'll see a Cole/Chalmers backcourt at some point tonight. I hope not. I'd rather see Cole/Harris. Those two seem to have a nice chemistry together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hibbert scored over Joel as if he wasnt even there.

nice effort by Chalmers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hibbert with the early hookshot. He's gonna be a handful.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

James Jones used to be a Pacer.

We're going to tear that dude apart. He shouldn't be starting anywhere.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And on cue, JJ gets schooled by PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron in the post. He's already posted up more than he did against the Hawks.

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Rio, 333o


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

Good to see him hit that. Cause he really does nothing else.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpiggin it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish CB1 to LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Teams are killing us in the paint to start the season


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Teams are killing us from outside


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh trying to dunk on Hibbert is a highlight of his tenure with us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Bosh with the almost facial


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That trademark Heat D is MIA at the moment


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, George is a great shooter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH YOU ARE NOT A PG!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good things dont happen when Bosh is bringing the ball up the floor. That's now about 3 charges and a horrible lob pass this season, when he's tried to do it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew Paul George would be a baller, just not this quick. He was known as being very raw even for college, and played in a "smaller" conference.

I forgot to even mention what a better defender Harris is than Jones. I dont see why him being smaller would be a problem due to their large front court. He'd be playing SG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice post up hook by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Joel got bailed out on that foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the hook. He's definitely gotten better at that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel the offensive machine :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Joel hook


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel what!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

AllStar offensive explosion by Jor-El


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwight who? Joel for starting All-Star C


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Pitt gets early minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers in a zone after Vogel said he wouldnt use one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pitt, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 on 1 and the 1 won. Great D by Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great work by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1 right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is so sick. And 1111


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-27 after 1

Good quarter for the Heat. Hope the reserves without Lebron can keep it up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Competitive first quarter. Let's hope we can keep it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333

great find by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

See the way Spoelstra went to Pittman at a set, predestined time in the 1st. He made his mind up beforehand to do that. Maybe it was the right call or maybe it wasn't, that's not the point. The point is he commits to these things and is inflexible. How many games has it cost us?

I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't go back to Joel even though Joel was so effective. Because he probably decided beforehand what lineups he wanted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller who?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole needs to take a step in and not settle for that 3. That just isnt in his arsenal yet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

My first look of the season at Dahntay Jones, the player voted first by his peers as the player who thinks he's better than he is. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh to pick up the foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good minutes by this makeshift group on the floor


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Settle down now Norris.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Very good minutes by this makeshift group on the floor


Now it starts to turn the other way, like it always does. Spo pushed it too far. Calling it now after that Amundson dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> See the way Spoelstra went to Pittman at a set, predestined time in the 1st. He made his mind up beforehand to do that. Maybe it was the right call or maybe it wasn't, that's not the point. The point is he commits to these things and is inflexible. How many games has it cost us?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't go back to Joel even though Joel was so effective. Because he probably decided beforehand what lineups he wanted.


He does often over-think and refuse to adjust when not working.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole needs to take a step in and not settle for that 3. That just isnt in his arsenal yet.


Yeah I dont think he has the physical strength yet.

And the boy is looking a little rookie-ish right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Offensive rebound and free throws for Amundson. Bosh + Haslem doesn't work.

LOL @ Sunsports and Tony with their jumpball obsession. Now we get a graphic arrow on the jump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh hitting his free throws tonight. He'd been struggling from there this season.

Hope I didnt jinx him..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn,so many traveling calls on the Pacers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding continues to trouble us


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

7 minutes left in the 2nd and Haslem gets substituted? It's a miracle. A backup being used as a backup.

Nice defense by Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too long without Lebron also. Bring him in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Jones' shot looks amazing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ is en fuego


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul call on West. Now he gets T'd up.

JJ with 14.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, Goble! My favorite ref!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ stayed on the big on the screen for some odd reason and it leads to two free throws. I'll let it slide since he's hitting his 3's tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> 7 minutes left in the 2nd and Haslem gets substituted? It's a miracle. A backup being used as a backup.
> 
> Nice defense by Miami.


I understand them trying to make it work, with the envisioned ultimate line-up including him with the big 3, but it hasnt worked at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A win tonight would be huge. Less reason for Wade to play tomorrow and with the Nets coming up on Saturday, it could give him a full week of rest, with no game until next Tuesday after that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great inbounds play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can't think of many players more annoying than Dahntay Jones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice inbounds play there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario always flops perfectly when a player sticks his hands out on him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge flop Rio :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

manbearpig and1!

That was sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hits a J!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow LeBron. Over Hibbert!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mmmm LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LEBRON!

Nice post move. That's what he needs to do down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LEBRON!
> 
> Nice post move. That's what he needs to do down there.


Yup, he's shown some nice moves tonight. Had a baby hook earlier as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This lineup is horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2UD

what a pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12 6 and 5 for Lebron. Officially on triple double watch


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron gonna mess around and get a triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

And another assist for Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was a looong 3 by Battier. great rebound by Bosh


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This has been our best defensive half so far this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

62-39 at the half

Great, great half for the Heat.

Put up 62 without Wade and probably had the best defensive 1st half we've played thus far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a way to end the half! Heat basketball ladies and gentlmen.

Best D we've seen this year so far. Finally, we switched it on in that 2nd quarter. EPIC


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn, Indy had 12 points in that quarter! Insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and guys....Lebron James plays for the Miami Heat....

WTF still bugs me out sometimes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Damn, Indy had 12 points in that quarter! Insane.


And Miami scored 33. Great on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a surprise that we're tied for the league lead in assists considering our (last I saw) league-leading pace. Assist percentage would make more sense. No way we lead in that with our one-on-one players.

Cant believe Shane took that 3 from Palmetto Bay, but it made for an impressive rebound from Bosh. You cant ask for a better first half without Dwyane, though he was really hurting the team playing the way he was.

Someone called the Pitt-minutes, hopefully that continues in upcoming games. Nice to see JJ has made whipping out the Harrisaurus unnecessary.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Oh, and guys....Lebron James plays for the Miami Heat....
> 
> WTF still bugs me out sometimes


When I heard Baiamonte say "For the Heat, LeBRON JAMES IN THE GAME!" I got chills.

Our D has looked better, but they _are _shooting 41% on the season. Missed some pretty good looks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I won't be satisfied unless this stays a 20 point lead heading into the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dish Lebron2Boshg!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron missed that easy and1 right there (easy for him at least)


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones missed a corner 3 is this real life?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense has turned pooey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> James Jones missed a corner 3 is this real life?


after great ball movement too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Bosh is even excited to advance the ball for timeouts. That lob earlier was Chalmers-esque. Just stop, Chris.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Miller has been cleared fully to resume basketball activity and is looking to return during our 5 game trip.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There must have been a deal made. Bosh gets to run point a couple times a game as long as he tries to dunk in everyone's face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LOL. Bosh is even excited to advance the ball for timeouts. That lob earlier was Chalmers-esque. Just stop, Chris.


Was fully expecting someone to steal the ball from behind..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ has gone cold. Get him out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice quick reverse by Mario to stop the bleeding


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, big bucket by Chalmers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally a made bucket. Nice Mario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario. A step back J?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And the J! Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers going Cole now. Hehe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just destroyed JOnes int he post. WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha that was the weirdest "dunk" ive seen, Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We can't get stops anymore


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Haha that was the weirdest "dunk" ive seen, Lebron


That was the rare and elusive "you think you can ****ing guard me?" dunk.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers down. And that's why Eddie House got cut for Terrel Harris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier floater. Money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OH **** Lebron is hurt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh. ****.

Lebron down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's ok everyone, Lebron is manbearpig


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's staying in. What a ****ing tank.

Probably not good for tomorrow though


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

He seems ok, hopefully nothing flares up over night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank god we cut Eddie House for Terrel Harris. This is why you don't give roster spots to entitled veterans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: This guy seriously isnt human


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not gonna lie I was about to let out a blood curdling scream


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Triple Double watch Lebron needs 3 boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's a ****ing animal! Now he runs off the floor as if he never turned that ankle :laugh:

88-66 after 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

22 point lead, I am officially ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey Dahntay.

How my shit taste?

Yours truly, Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. I thought he hurt his knee for a minute there. Phew!

Man is he great at those quarter-closing pull-ups.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm not too concerned about your personal opinion.


What about now? We have Cyborg-Lebron. Don't be mad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I like how the SunSports camera operator is trained to follow the ball on full court end of quarter heaves against us. We understand, sir. We understand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So do you leave Lebron in to start the 4th, fearign that the ankle might swell up sitting on the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And he does start the 4th. Guess they thought the same.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

****in Bosh, missed Lebron on an easy OOP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another Manbearpig and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MAN.BEAR.PIG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the rebound, pass and assist. What a game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is MVP of the NBA the only award the Miami Heat franchise is missing? I think we have won every single other award. Wonder how many other franchises have won every single award.

Edit: I know we haven't won Rookie of the Year. Anything else?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ROFL Lebron looks like he's playing with a bunch of school children.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2COle


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is on another level tonight. My goodness.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is officially tearing the Pacers a new one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

29-12-8 come on Lebron get 2 more boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waive Wade.

Im gonna order a custom Heat jersey that reads 'MANBEARPIG.' So fitting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Is MVP of the NBA the only award the Miami Heat franchise is missing? I think we have won every single other award. Wonder how many other franchises have won every single award.
> 
> Edit: I know we haven't won Rookie of the Year. Anything else?


Who won 6th man and Most improved?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Is MVP of the NBA the only award the Miami Heat franchise is missing? I think we have won every single other award. Wonder how many other franchises have won every single award.


My mind is drawing a blank. Who won 6th man of the year for us?

As for MVP, Zo was robbed by Malone in 99 and Shaq by Nash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Who won 6th man and Most improved?


Ike Austin won most improved with the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think we had a 6th man of the year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The LBJ oop...wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh needs to pad those rebound stats a bit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Battier. Gotta go to that more. Its a part of his game that we havent used much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

travel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ is just toying with them now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My goodness Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Who won 6th man and Most improved?


Damn, I thought Ike Austin won 6th man AND Most Improved but he only won Most improved.

So we're only missing:

6th Man
MVP
Rookie of the Year


Not bad. We even have all the All-Star awards like three point, skills, and all-star game MVP.

And yeah, Zo got robbed when Malone won the MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Cole. and1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why did he pull that out?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeeeeeeeeeeah Norris :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was definitely Cleveland Lebron tonight. And it was fun as hell to watch.

33/13/8 on 12-21 shooting. 

Tony said that Dahntay Jones was talking smack about this game? Was he really?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was the first time Cole passed in transition when he should've attacked. Only took him one possession to right the wrong though. I know his team supposedly played fast in college, but I read that he was below average in terms of transition play. He makes the occasional mistake there, but more often than not has made great plays/decisions, either that was inaccurate or he's improving there already.

Is this our 3rd 30+ pt lead or was there one against Boston?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron could've not scored and we'd still be up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sad when you shoot 12/21 and your FG% drops....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole hasnt passed that ball well tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. Wish I got in on the pregame chest-pumping match with R-Star. Would feel extra nice right about now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan is so bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole somehow someway ends up in double digits every time.

Nice steal by Harris. Really like him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Norris Cole has some uber confidence in himself. Struggling from 3 all season and just rose up confidently and hit it like its a regular part of his game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Pitt

Lob city


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cole2Pittman!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2Pitt!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole to Pittman!

Its the Cole-Chalmers backcourt I thought we'd never see.



Adam said:


> Damn, I thought Ike Austin won 6th man AND Most Improved but he only won Most improved.
> 
> So we're only missing:
> 
> ...


Was thinking he or Mason.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> So we're only missing:
> 
> 6th Man - UD
> MVP - Lebron
> Rookie of the Year - Cole


Solved. mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole a little too confident on that airballed 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terrel Harris 3333

This guy can shoot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6th turnover by Cole. Not his best game tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

35 point win woohoo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 118-83

Best all around game for the Heat. Especially without Wade.

JJ was huge in the 1st half. Bosh with another 20pt game. Mario with another solid effort throughout. UD with 8 and 10 rebounds once again.

But it was all about LBJ tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

File this under "did not see this coming."

Chris Bosh gets the postgame interview with LeBron already in the lockerroom. POTG? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

I guess Cole learned the way to handle back-to-backs is not to overdo the first game.

Pitt's looking trimmer already. Its all relative.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> > So we're only missing:
> >
> > 6th Man - UD Cole
> > MVP - Lebron
> ...


More like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If UD could get his FG% turned around he'll be in the running. He's averaging 6pts 10rbs off the bench as of now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron are both questionable for tomorrow according to Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If LeBron keeps this up, Kevin Durant will really have to play spectacularly and the Thunder will have to have the better record for Kevin to complete the media's crusade and win MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WallaceNBA_ESPN Michael Wallace
> Just bumped into Dwyane Wade on his way out of the arena. Said he was "feeling better" and "hopes" to play tomorrow in ATL. "But we'll see."


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats the bet Lebron sits tomorrow and Wade plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Was thinking he or Mason.


This got me wanting to look up Mason's numbers from the year he was here. Forgot how good he was. 16/10/3 on 48%. This with his numbers taking a bit of a dive when Zo came back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Whats the bet Lebron sits tomorrow and Wade plays.


Hopefully Lebron is good to go. If he is then i'd sit Wade out again tomorrow night and possibly even SAturday against the Nets. That would give him a full week off to rest that foot.



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> LeBron says he "feels OK, but it's always the next day." Too early to say about tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


Always the businessman


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

BigWill33176 said:


> Thats a big if. I won't be the least bit surprised if Lebron has a huge game tonight.




Not to be toooo obnoxious but...called it!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love that we're seeing Bosh work more closer to the basket, but his rebounding promise has come up short. Looking Andrea Bargnani-esque with these 6 board games.

Wow, speaking of "6," guess how many turnovers Cole had. Didnt realize that one. Sometimes it relieves me to see him look more like a rook. The higher he soars, the more of a crash I expect.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, dont get the low rebounding numbers by Bosh tonight. There was definitely enough defensive boards to get.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's keep it classy if R-Star returns, though I doubt he will for a little while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Bosh is like, LaMarcus Aldridge East.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I think Bosh is like, LaMarcus Aldridge East.


Everything's bigger from Texas, except the rebounding totals. 

So that LeBron guy, yeah, more assists than the entire Pacers, and throws in 33 pts. I feel bad hoping he gets the MVP, because that's not the goal and I'd trade 100 MVP's for a ring, but it sure would be sweet to finally see one handed to a Heat player after seeing, as mentioned, Zo get robbed by Malone, Shaq by Nash, and Dwyane by LeBron. Half-kidding on the last one. Dwyane had one of the best statistical seasons ever, and its just a testament to MANBEARPIG that he still outdid him, though the kicker was the win total.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Speaking of big in Texas:



> *@PUN45* _Dexter Pittman_
> Man my future wife Adele was in the building. She had me rolling in the paint. Lol.


I see he likes to keep thangs in his size bracket.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Might as well sit both if they're not ready...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not as funny as the Joel one 










And I'd hate to be seated behind that thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too bad he couldnt finish it off by making the shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, glad I didn't see this blow out. You guys raped us. I hate you even more now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Well, glad I didn't see this blow out. You guys raped us. I hate you even more now.


You should be familiar with rape... hypothetically and literally. I told you you were gonna get mashed up. Get the hell out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not as funny as the Joel one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> You should be familiar with rape... hypothetically and literally. I told you you were gonna get mashed up. Get the hell out.


Unneccesary - no need for this.

Enough on the rape talk too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Unneccesary - no need for this.
> 
> Enough on the rape talk too.


I feel bullied and scared to post in this forum with hooligans like him running around.

I demand an apology.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sick!!! I want to see the Joel one, somebody got a pic?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel's head is like a cartoon character. Unreal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Sick!!! I want to see the Joel one, somebody got a pic?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, much funnier when its just a random Joel Anthony Head in the arena :laugh:

Adding Wade and Lebron's takes the fun out of it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I feel bullied and scared to post in this forum with hooligans like him running around.


Come at me bro. :nada:

What happened to "I don't like this guy." I'm Heated in case you forgot... and I'm waiting. :nunu:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What would be perfect would be Chris Quinn one. Yes, even now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should be this pic:










Has anyone ever looked more out of place, ever?


----------

